# Tack colors?



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Dream and George both go in red:










Dream:









George:










Sultan goes in blue:










Gamer will be in hunter green, but her new bridle hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Dream and George both go in red:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can NEVER ride with you all! You are way too color coordinated for me......I always end up looking like a giant rainbow going down the trail!

My biothane tack is mostly Hunter green (and I cannot find any CLOTHES to match, hahaha)

Nancy


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

thats why I wear Hawaiian , they match everything !


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

That Hawaiian is really cool!


Baby Girl wears pink and purple. I have a signature tie dye shirt I wear on Saturdays. :wink:


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm an intruder here... I don't really endurance ride. But I'v seen some really funky colors:


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Trespasser! Leave our forum! :lol: (Kidding.)


I've always liked the sunset colors (orange and yellow) theme. If I ever get a bay/chestnut, she will have orange and yellow tack.


----------



## TrailDustMelody (Jun 23, 2013)

Wow, I love the fire colors and that green on the bay. Neat photo! You all have such cool setups. 

Right now, my grey mare goes in black, (saddle, breastplate, bridle, saddlebags) with a little hunter green (rope halter, leg boots). Her saddle pad is earth tones. I really like the natural color scheme of a grey horse in black tack and desert colors, all with a light coat of trail dust, so that's what I'm going for.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

My boy Rikki is a bright bay, he wears royal blue and black and I'm thinking of adding purple too
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

